# How to keep the cat from hurting the new babies



## StormAndWinter (Mar 5, 2014)

She's never seen a rat in her life, and I'm pretty sure she just wants to play (she plays with anything that gets in the door) but usually her playing leads to the death of frogs and spiders, so I really don't want her anywhere near the rats. If I lock her out of the room, she wails until I let her back in, but when she's in she's constantly staring at the cage. She knows she's not supposed to be near the cage, because when I catch her too close she runs off. How do I keep her from scaring or hurting them without her being a total pain in the bum? She's the baby of the house, but I love having the rats out with me and she's making it nearly impossible. She's like the only child whose mom just gave birth to twins, I swear.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I keep a small tin filled with change on the coffee table and shake it when my cats get too close. Its been a few months and the cats still bother the rats but all I have to do is touch the can and they run away. It would be more effective if I could do it when im asleep/working/not home lol. They make automatic things that go off when a sensor is activated that might work!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## StormAndWinter (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh the shake can is a good idea, my friend has one of those for the dog, I hope it doesn't scare the rats too though


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

At first they would jump and hide and I felt bad but now theyre used to it and actually nip at the cats if I dont catch them and they stick their paws between the bars.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Don't let them near each other.


----------



## Lare (Jan 18, 2014)

I was pretty lucky when it came to my cats with the rats. My youngest tom, Buzz, is very well behaved and knows that when I say "no" he'll step back. I've actually let him in the room while I had the rats out (I know, dangerous, but I trust Buzz completely) he laid on my lap for a while and let Stitch groom his tail for and then jumped up in the vanity chair. The boys would occasionally jump up and give him a sniff but Buzz would only crack open an eye and then go back to sleep. 

The other tom that hangs out in my room is Q. I don't trust Q very much and therefore he's always locked out of the room when the rats are out. He scratches at the door and wails like your cat. He stares at the cage a lot and though I don't think he'd hurt them (like your cat I think he wants to play more than do any damage) I usually just "psst psst" when he gets too close and he'll run out. He's slowly starting to leave them alone though, how long have you had your rats? I got my boys in November and he's finally starting to loose interest and accept that they're there now and not going anywhere. If the can suggested above or any other scare techniques don't work, maybe you'll just have to wait for her to lose interest?


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I got my rats first and the cats months later as kittens. The cats didnt become interested in the rats until they were 6ish months old. Despite attempting to train them no means no when it comes to the rats from the first day they came home, theyve never lost interest in the rats :/ 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

